# Bussier as frig in seattle !



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

We have a chit load of work. Just handed over my spray rig to a new guy so I can tape. A little bitter sweet. I just got my little brother back from montana to help out. We put a box and a half of tape on today. It was nice letting someone else run the bazooka today. If anyone's looking for work in the area let me know. 3 buildings 150 units each they average 120 sheets a unit. Need hangers tapers and steel framers.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

We are super slammed right now also. We don't do commercial so its all big PITA customs lol. Have several thousand sheets out right now we haven't been paid on. Finishers on about 6-7 houses right now. Hanging one tomorrow and the next day. Not to mention the patches and little jobs we have. Doing those myself :yes: Basically it is a big headache right now but it will all be alright or at least that is what this Budweiser is telling me right now.:blink:


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hats off to ya both!! Enjoy the surge and don't let'em beat ya down!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Not to mention the patches and little jobs we have. Doing those myself


Your getting out of the truck this week? :blink: ...:jester:


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I'm no stranger to craploads of work. I just hate getting pulled to other floors to fire tape for mechanical guys in the middle of the day. This is the first time my brother and I have worked together as far as production. We are kicking the other crews asses and they are three man crews. The builder gave us one electric heater for each unit. Not even enough to take the chill out of the air. He asked if we could spray texture before Christmas. I laughed and said his guess is as good as mine CALL THE OFFICE !


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Just call the hall!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Your getting out of the truck this week? :blink: ...:jester:


LOL indeed I am. Had mud all over me yesterday. My dad and I gotta take an addition from tape to skim today also. We are busy man! Need to hire another in house guy but most of these guys suck.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

thefinisher said:


> LOL indeed I am. Had mud all over me yesterday. My dad and I gotta take an addition from tape to skim today also. We are busy man! Need to hire another in house guy but most of these guys suck.


Minimum $2000/wk cash, you pay for the hotel, rental car/fuel, a $40/day meal allowance, and the plane ticket. I'll see you on Monday. :jester:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

fr8train said:


> Minimum $2000/wk cash, you pay for the hotel, rental car/fuel, a $40/day meal allowance, and the plane ticket. I'll see you on Monday. :jester:


That is almost worth it lol. Would have to be sun up to sun down days though :whistling2:....... And that is a 6 day week :jester:.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Around here that's about 730-5... I could swing that :jester:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Heck Ill give you .40 tape and finish level 4 all walls no closets:yes: I supply whatever you want. Show this Idaho boy how the big city boys roll


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

thefinisher said:


> We are super slammed right now also. We don't do commercial so its all big PITA customs lol. Have several thousand sheets out right now we haven't been paid on. Finishers on about 6-7 houses right now. Hanging one tomorrow and the next day. Not to mention the patches and little jobs we have. Doing those myself :yes: Basically it is a big headache right now but it will all be alright or at least that is what this Budweiser is telling me right now.:blink:


I can drive down to Rocky Mount NC with my eyes closed....after that I'm callin' for directions


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

evolve991 said:


> I can drive down to Rocky Mount NC with my eyes closed....after that I'm callin' for directions


Well.....When you get back .. Will you give us the true scoop ??:whistling2: And find out what the'' in house man '' Is all about!


All these years in the trade ..I've never heard of a in house man.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

moore said:


> Well.....When you get back .. Will you give us the true scoop ??:whistling2: And find out what the'' in house man '' Is all about!
> 
> 
> All these years in the trade ..I've never heard of a in house man.


uhhhhhhhhhh *HUH?!?:blink:...........*me neither

Hell Moore we could stop by your place and learn to sling mud:yes:
We need to round out our work these days,gettin' too old to blast ballzout hangin' all the time


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

evolve991 said:


> uhhhhhhhhhh *HUH?!?:blink:...........*me neither
> 
> Hell Moore we could stop by your place and learn to sling mud:yes:
> We need to round out our work these days,gettin' too old to blast ballzout hangin' all the time


If you stop by here . I'll give you all I got ! And ! set you up with 3-4 other D/Cs in the same boat as I am ... It's hard to find a good hanging crew around here .. The ole timers have either retired or died ! Now were stuck with [you know who!] 




You got work here ! :whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

evolve991 said:


> I can drive down to Rocky Mount NC with my eyes closed....after that I'm callin' for directions


Come on down! not sure what wages you get up there compared to down here though . 

And Moore, an "In-House" guy is someone that works directly for us no matter what all year. So in other words they are not a sub. My in house guys I make their schedule everyday for them so I can get what I need done the most. I used to have a really good guy but he moved back to Michigan. Now I have a guy that finished with us for almost a decade then moved away. Now he has moved back and working part time for us. Just need one more person to keep everything going smoothly.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Moore we're on the verge of 'old timers' ourselves now :yes:
We'll hang til our elbows blow out,can't afford cylon replacements.
And know what ya mean about the 'new hangers', around here people are shocked to see us dinosaurs. 
And I don't care what anyone says.....Ultralight extended our careers!


Finisher the prices vary wildly these days. We don't do alot of new houses anymore and those we do are always ultra custom. It depends on the volume and of course if we get top pay here but only do 4 or 5 jobs a month then steady sheets would be better in the long run. 

Unfortunately my brother has 6 month reservations and the Cessle Hilton and my sons gf won't let him work _late_ let alone travel (and my grandson would rip the house down...daddys boy) so I'm kinda dead in the water. *THAT'S *what triggered my meltdown over the 'frakked with a cactus' deal with the **** .....rolled for the hard 6 and got snake eyes....money sure would've fixed my 'burban and kept my bro out of child support slavery


----------



## FOX DRYWALL (Nov 22, 2014)

Only 6 days a week?!?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

FOX DRYWALL said:


> Only 6 days a week?!?


Sunday Is the first day of the week!:yes:


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

moore said:


> Well.....When you get back .. Will you give us the true scoop ??:whistling2: And find out what the'' in house man '' Is all about!
> 
> All these years in the trade ..I've never heard of a in house man.


I'd rather be the "in house man" than the "out house man"!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> I'd rather be the "in house man" than the "out house man"!!


I don't know about that ... I live in a two bath home with a whif and two kids .. When I make It to the job site in the morning that port o john can be a welcome sight !!:whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

FOX DRYWALL said:


> Only 6 days a week?!?


I prefer 3 days a week!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I like to go six days then five I found I save money and get lots done on the long week and I get good rest and some well needed family time on the short week. And back to the thread one of the developers I worked for in sask asked me and my bro if we would think of going out to Seattle that he had some buildings going up that was were he is from .I declined but good to here thing are going good for u yanks we need you guys to do good without you t.v. would be sh#t. :jester:


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

FOX DRYWALL said:


> Only 6 days a week?!?


:thumbsup: When we were swamped we'd work at least 8 days a week :whistling2:

But we never seemed to get paid for the days we invented :blink:


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Had a day off today. We get to drop to the next floor tomorrow and start taping more units. Still no good heat at the building and the generator keeps shutting down at nite. For those who don't know what an in house guy is ...... They are the ones who can do everything and do it great. In my company the in house guys have company trucks. They are the ones checking on all the job sites before starting there own work for the day. They are the quality control the material delivery guys. Like a working foreman. I've been a in house guy the whole time I've been in drywall. I'm just now starting to get out of it and just focus on my own work. Life is a lot easier when you don't have to worry about what the other guys work looks like ! Although it's a little intimidating looking at the building I'm on wondering if I can handle it all. Top floor is 8 units. The 4 lower floors are 12 units each and bottom is retail units all texture finish. Next building is in Everett 6 floors 150 units total level 4 finish. Then two buildings in Ballard both 150 units textured loft units ! I hate moving scaffold from unit to unit !! Should be the best year I've had in a LONG time.


----------

